

Federal court tosses Colorado's Amazon tax - read_wharf
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_20316979/federal-court-tosses-colorados-amazon-tax

======
read_wharf
Notwithstanding a possible Colorado appeal, what has been Amazon's habit with
similar rulings? Are they likely to reinstate Colorado affiliates?

